# Betta Breeding



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

Do I have everything I need to know about betta breeding? Ive done a ton of research.
I lower the water level down to 6 inches, I put 1/2 a styrofoam cup or a leaf in the corner of the tank, I let the male out to be in the tank, I get a clear container so they cant get to each other but can see each other. After the male makes a bubble nest under the styrofoam cup or leaf and they stop flaring at each other, I let the female out so they can mate and after they are done mating I take out the female and let the male pick up the eggs with his mouth and spit them back into the nest.
Do I heve everything?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Did you condition the pair before introducting them to eachother? Both need to be fed multiple times a day with lots of rich foods (frozen works fine). The female will develop a belly full of eggs, and both will be ready to breed. Then, introduce slowly like you described above. Other than that it sounds great . What do you plan to feed the fry?


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

I dont have the female yet. I have the male. Could I feed the fry infusoria and boiled egg yolk?Could i feed the adults small flies and mosquitos plus there normal food to condition them?


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Usually foods like larve and insects are for coaxing sluggigh or difficult to breed fish along i understood it to mimic seasonal availability. Bettas are fairly easy to breed, i would just fatten them up. You can give HIM camboba plants to add to his nest,maybe hell accept them? Be sure theres no current. You sound good to go. What colors are they? I'm going to breed pinks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can also feed them newly hatched brine shrimp and microworms.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

FishFreak95 said:


> I dont have the female yet. I have the male. Could I feed the fry infusoria and boiled egg yolk?Could i feed the adults small flies and mosquitos plus there normal food to condition them?


Yes, you can feed the fry that. You'll probably want some baby brine shrimp (which seems to be the most commonly used) or vinegar eels for once they've gotten past the first week or so. I don't know if I'd risk wild insects with the adults because of disease, but bloodworms, brine shrimp, and live cultures from a reputable source will work.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Infusoria and boiled egg yolk are really only recomended for the first week at most, then you need to move them up to BBS and microworms or vinegar eels. My research so far has indicated you can't just feed a diet of only vinegar eels or just microworms, as they are deficient in needed nutrients and vitamins and you will end up starving your bettas to death even when they have full bellies. BBS is the recomended food once they are big enough for it, as the freshy hatched brine shrimp are one of the more complete foods out there for fry. Please be sure you start your culture(s) BEFORE you spawn your betta. If you do it after, or once the fry have hatched, it will be too late and the fry will starve to death before you have the right food to feed them.

Oh, and the topic of mosquitoes. Feed mosquito larvae, and not the mosquitoes themselves. The larvae are MUCH easier to harvest, and much easier to feed to bettas. The larvae can be harvested at various times in various sizes, and they are much closer to a baby betta's mouth size. They are also less likely to bite you xD

What size is your spawn tank? What about your heater? Betta fry especially need heated water, they are very sensitive at that size. It must be stable at 80 degrees, no less. What are you doing about lighting? What about your filtration system? Are you going to have a filter in your tank? Do you know how often you are going to need to clean the tank? How are you going to clean the tank without sucking up the fry? Do you have all the grow out jars yet? 

You've got the basic idea so far, but there's a few more details I think you need to work out before you make a go for it. You're getting there though.


----------



## yatzy (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah from wat ive read you really just need the fry food and jars n stuff. btw does anyones have a rough idea how big the bubble nest should be before i release the female??


----------

